# Freehand --> .pdf-Export (mit eingebetteten Schriftarten!)



## Margit_ (24. Januar 2007)

Liebe Kollegen,

Wieder mal eine Freehand-Sache:

Ich möchte ein Dokument aus dem Freehand (Vers. 9) als .pdf exportieren.
Hat ja auch immer funktioniert, nur, wenn ich spezielle Schrifttypen verwende, die andere PCs nicht installiert haben, dann wird das "dort bei denen" ganz anders angezeigt (also mit irgendeiner Ersatzschrift).

*Dazu hab ich im Freehand bei den 
Export-Einstellungen jetzt immer "Schriftarten einbetten" angehakelt.
Nur leider hat das auch keinen Einfluss darauf, wie mir ein Freund, 
ders auf seinem PC unlängst probierte mitgeteilt hat.*

Fällt Euch was ein?
Würde mich freuen,

Vielen Dank,

Margit


----------



## akrite (24. Januar 2007)

...an den Acrobat-Einstellungen schon gedreht ? Ich gehe immer über Drucken und drehe da dann noch einmal an der Schriftschraube, damit alle Schriften eingebunden werden und meist ist auch die Dateigröße angenehmer...


----------



## Margit_ (25. Januar 2007)

Hallo akrite! Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!

wie meinst du... "über drucken gehen"?

Kannst du das in einzelnen Schritten beschreiben?


----------



## akrite (25. Januar 2007)

...bei Frehand hast Du ja 2 Möglichkeiten PDFs zu erzeugen :
- einmal über den Export zu pdf
- und bei installiertem Acrobat bzw. pdfFactory auch über Drucken zu gehen und da kannst über die Einstellungen des entsprechenden Treibers auch die Einstellungen zu den eingebundenen Schriftarten vornehmen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Januar 2007)

Hi,
eine andererecht einfache Möglichkeit wäre die Schriften in Pfade umzuwandeln (strg+p). Das Problem ist dann nur das das dann im PDF eben keine Schrift mehr ist die man auswählen kann.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Margit_ (28. Januar 2007)

Hallo nochmal akrite und DirtyWorld,

Das sind beides sehr gute Ideen - 

*allerdings wenn ich das so über "drucken" mache, dann kann ICH es zwar mit den richtigen Schriftarten ausdrucken, aber jemand anderer, der das Dokument empfängt (und keine Ahnung hat von irgendwelchen eventuell mit eingebetteten Schriftarten) wird dann das Dokument mir einer Ersatzschrift (Times New Roman?) sehen wenn er es auf seinem PC öffnet, oder?*

Und das "in Pfade umwandeln" ist zur Not sehr gut, allerdings stimmts wie du sagst - man kann dabei keinen Text mehr auswählen/rauskopieren,...

Vielen Dank,
Liebe Grüße,

Margit


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. Januar 2007)

Hi,
wenn die Schriftart eingebettet ist. Dann ist es als hätte der andere diese auf seinem Rechner. 
beim Einbetten werden alle Informationen der eingebetteten Datei der normalen datei hinzugefügt. Man kann ja auch Grafiken und so einbetten so das keine Verknüpfung nehr notwendig ist.

Gruß


----------

